# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Vienkārš motoru kontrolleris

## JS

Vai man kāds varētu ieteikt kādu motoru kontrolleri un programmu ar kuru varētu vadīt divus mazas jaudas motorus tā, lai tiem varētu likt griezties ar dažādiem ātrumiem un mainīt virzienu, viens motors sāktu griezties pēc noteikta laika. Līdzīgi kā http://www.electronics-diy.com/stepper_motors.php.

----------

